# New Leaf Prima Error Thread



## Fjoora (Jun 10, 2013)

I got the Prima guide with my game and I'm pretty upset with it.  I'm glad I have a few Japanese guides to recover what the Prima guide is missing (Villager photos among other things).  Well, I've looked at the guide all of ten minutes and I've already found an error.

Freya's name is on Fang's row and the name Dobie (of a wolf not brought back) is on Freya's row.  I've also seen the guide refer to Kicks as a fox..

Anyway, I made this thread so that we can share the mistakes that we found, and correct them in our own.
I don't really trust the factual information now, because who knows what is wrong!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 10, 2013)

Not sure if its actually a mistake or if I'm missing something, but one look at the fish index and the "value" of the rarer fish seems a bit.. Off. Like a "Value: 40,000" Arowana? Or a "Value: 5,200" Goldfish?
Some of them seem to be right, but I have to double check first with my Japanese guide


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 10, 2013)

The value of the fish are correct, but at Re-tail you can only sell your fish (and all other sellable items)  for 1/4 of the stated value in the Prima Guide.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 10, 2013)

._. Then why in the world would they put that instead of the sale price? Or even with it? D: it confused the baheevz out of me when I caught an Arowana the first time and only got 10k instead of the 40k


----------



## D i a (Jun 10, 2013)

If I recall correctly, there have been a number of people in the past who were unhappy with their Prima guides, due to errors and flawed presentation. I didn't buy a guide for this reason, and frankly the internet is a better guide sometimes. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 10, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> ._. Then why in the world would they put that instead of the sale price? Or even with it? D: it confused the baheevz out of me when I caught an Arowana the first time and only got 10k instead of the 40k


Because that value is designed for if someone would sell it 
to you.


----------



## Lyla (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm glad I didn't give in and buy the guide now. I'll just record things like my villagers fav coffee in my notepad. 

So far there are stupid errors and pages missing.. not a good sign.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for clarifying then, *Mr. L*


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 10, 2013)

Lyla said:


> I'm glad I didn't give in and buy the guide now. I'll just record things like my villagers fav coffee in my notepad.
> 
> So far there are stupid errors and pages missing.. not a good sign.


There has been maybe 1-2 errors and ONE book has been misprinted. This guide is still well worth the money.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 10, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> There has been maybe 1-2 errors and ONE book has been misprinted. This guide is still well worth the money.



Yes out of all the copies of books sold the probability of another misprint is very slim, and in my eyes those errors are not detrimental we all know kicks is a skunk, except the guy who wrote that part lol, it's still worth money in my opinion as a nice guide to have


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 10, 2013)

Well again, if anyone finds any flaws, please let the community know so that we can make a note :3


----------



## Liquefy (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, sadly, I, too, am disappointed with Prima's published guide.  I started reading and found the first two errors quickly:

page 16 - The Silver Shovel does NOT give "you a 10 percent greater chance of finding Bells when you smack rocks..."  The Silver Shovel gives you chance of receiving gems/ores.

page 18 - The Silver Axe "never breaks."  This is not true.  The Silver Axe WILL break.

No doubt, there are dozens more.

The guide does have some value (images of items, etc.), but the omissions are disappointing.


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 10, 2013)

for heaven's sake,

Kapp'n IS A TURTLE/KAPPA! not a frog lol


----------



## Wewikk (Jun 10, 2013)

Queenie is an ostrage not an octapuss


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow. I've always been a huge fan of Prima guides, for AC and Zelda etc.
Seems to be an awful lot of errors this time around...


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 10, 2013)

At least my grandma who goes to japan got me the japanese ones.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 10, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Wow. I've always been a huge fan of Prima guides, for AC and Zelda etc.
> Seems to be an awful lot of errors this time around...



There were plenty in the other AC guides.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> There were plenty in the other AC guides.



I never noticed 0_o although I only really used the Prima guide for the Gamecube version.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 10, 2013)

I was tempted to get it when I saw the guide was $12 on Amazon.com, now I'm glad I didn't....


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jun 10, 2013)

usually i get the guides - the funny thing is that the internets are so much more accurate than they used to be, that i would only get the guide as a collector's item. but i haven't even felt the urge yet which i suppose is saying something ...


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm still hoping to get one through the contests on here


----------



## SuperGamecube64 (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know why people are freaking out about Prima making errors. Every strategy guide since forever has errors, usually multiples. In the OFFICIAL NINTENDO guide for the original Animal Crossing, and I will again reiterate that IT WAS WRITTEN AND PUBLISHED BY NINTENDO, they say Kapp'n is a parrot.

Gamers these days are seriously too self entitled. The only error worth getting upset about in the least bit, is if you got a copy with reprinted pages.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel bad for buying the guide now... Maybe it's nintendo's fault for not giving enough time for them to publish the book.


----------



## SuperGamecube64 (Jun 10, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I feel bad for buying the guide now... Maybe it's nintendo's fault for not giving enough time for them to publish the book.



I will repeat from my last post that nearly every guide, regardless of publisher or release date has errors, especially games as big as Animal Crossing.

Look at Skyrim: the guide is as thick as an encyclopedia. You don't think that somewhere in those thousands of pages there is an error? I don't remember anything raising their pitchforks.

I'm sorry if it seems like I'm defending Prima or something, I'm really not - it's just that these things have been going on since before most of you were even born.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

traceguy said:


> I feel bad for buying the guide now... Maybe it's nintendo's fault for not giving enough time for them to publish the book.



They're probably errors that are introduced by translation.
They're only human. I think people are making this more of an issue than it really is.


----------



## TOASTY (Jun 10, 2013)

One error I noticed is that they list Pudge's birthday as June 10 when it's June 11.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 10, 2013)

SuperGamecube64 said:


> I will repeat from my last post that nearly every gide, regardless of publisher or release date has errors, especially games as big as Animal Crossing.
> 
> Look at Skyrim: the guide is as thick as an encyclopedia. You don't think that somewhere in those thousands of pages there is an error? I don't remember anything raising their pitchforks.
> 
> I'm sorry if it seems like I'm defending Prima or something, I'm really not - it's just that these things have been going on since before most of you were even born.



Calm down dude.  This thread is about correcting the errors in our books, not starting a flame war.


----------



## SuperGamecube64 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Calm down dude.  This thread is about correcting the errors in our books, not starting a flame war.



Calm down? Flame war? Pretty presumptuous of you to say such things. This is a forum, is it not? Since you seem unaware, forums are intended to post and discuss opinions, so I posted mine, and then I added to my argument. If that's what you call "flaming" or "angry posting", then I'd hate to see you when a real flamer posts.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 10, 2013)

Well for 1 thing, prima has always had some issue with things not being right here and there and some misprints...things happen misprints are actually whoever is printing the books fault...but the good thing about the guides is at least if you get a physical copy it comes with a digital so you can keep it updated...i mean small little things are nothing to really nit pick about, now I understand its $20 and you want everything to be right..which is why I have been advocating for amazon..I feel a bit better since i paid half its price and my shipping was free...the good thing is we found them yay now it can be corrected


----------



## Matsi (Jun 10, 2013)

There is a thread about the AC guide in the Prima forums:

www.primagames.com/discussion/topic/467/

There we can report mistakes and hopefully have it corrected in the eguide.

Just remember to tell them in a polite way


----------



## RisingSun (Jun 10, 2013)

I actually purchased a second prima guide for us because my son plays and I play.  Since I had GameStop in store credits, I thought it worth my while.  Each one comes with access to the digital version, that I am sure will be kept updated.  I am thankful for the errors being pointed out, and will make note of them when I get my physical copy, since I gave the one I preordered to my son.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 10, 2013)

Matsi said:


> There is a thread about the AC guide in the Prima forums:
> 
> www.primagames.com/discussion/topic/467/
> 
> ...



I'm looking to correct the information in my physical copy, so that wouldn't be of much help. 
Since someone pointed out that one June birthday was wrong, and another person said the birthdays seem to be shifted over by one day, I would say it's worth double-checking that whole month!


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going to use white out and cover up the incorrect information and fill in the appropriate fact.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay, I found a few with errors in their names and I'm confused as to where they go.

First of all, you know Dobie is where Freya's name should be and Freya is on Fang's.
Also, Dozer appears in the book but online it says that he has not returned and that Tutu should be on the list but she is not.

Next, I noticed a few name mistakes.
When comparing to the list online against the Prima guide:

ONLINE: EUGENE (the male koala "Rocky")  _PRIMA: Sonny_
ONLINE: WALT (the male kangaroo)  _PRIMA: Skip_
ONLINE: Naomi (the female cow) _PRIMA: Yoko_
ONLINE: Barold (the male bear) _PRIMA: Barry_

Anyone have these villagers in your town and can give insight into what is the correct names?


----------



## Micka7688 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have errors in mine...a lot of my fossil pictures are repeated pictures from another type of dino.  Seems to be the same photo also for each error.

I also have the "Anim al" on the spine of the book.

Haven't noticed any others...


----------



## Odette (Jun 11, 2013)

I've ordered the guide, but jeez... What the hell has happened to the publishing industry? These are silly errors that should have been corrected. I'm appalled.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I noticed that they listed Kicks as a fox, too. He's a skunk, Prima people!!
I really only bought the guide for the coffee table and item catalogue, though, so I'm fine with little errors.


----------



## Bea (Jun 11, 2013)

As far as a database and collection checklist goes, it does the trick. I do wish that collection items were alphabetized so they're easier to find and check off.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 11, 2013)

It's insane that they're being defended.
They had months to work with endless resources as far as information.
They could easily have avoided some of these mistakes by using any existing Japanese guide or by, heaven forbid, searching online.
I understand that people make mistakes, but THAT'S what a publishing company should be doing. PROOF-READING.  These errors seem like such obvious mistakes for the most part, as well as laziness.  Where did they pull Dobie's name from?  He hasn't been in the game since GC so they basically went "oh this is a grey wolf and that is a grey wolf so that must be his name".
I'd be surprised if they even used the game itself to make this guide.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 12, 2013)

bump for answer


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 12, 2013)

Interestingly, here http://www.primagames.com/games/animal-crossing-new-leaf/news/q-animal-crossing-new-leaf-guide-autho he says it took him 2 months to write the guide.  It seems like quite a short time to me (but I know nothing about writing a guide mind you)


----------



## samyfav (Jun 12, 2013)

Swimmergirl327 said:


> I noticed that they listed Kicks as a fox, too. He's a skunk, Prima people!!
> I really only bought the guide for the coffee table and item catalogue, though, so I'm fine with little errors.



I don't know what page you mean, but my character description of kicks calls him a "witty little skunk"




Wewikk said:


> Queenie is an ostrage not an octapuss



Lol yes, but I hate Queenie so I could care less if she's mistaken for another species or missing altogether



TOASTY said:


> One error I noticed is that they list Pudge's birthday as June 10 when it's June 11.



You sure? If the whole month is shifted (and this pretty much has to happen), then Walker's birthday is also changed to on June 10th, the day I started my town and he didn't do anything for his birthday.... Or maybe there is an empty day and only everyone Pudge and afterwards are incorrect . Don't go off of ACCF birthdays, new ppl could mean new dates.

Overall the guides NOT AWESOME, but I don't think it's outright awful. Could have used a checklist for items (a little disorganized the way it is) and info/catalogue on swimsuits and correct pics for fossils and Kapp'n being a turtle (I didn't even know, I thought he was a bald undetermined amphibian) and actual pictures for neighbors and actual pictures for projects and ANIMAL instead of ANIM AL, but its OK, as in satisfactory. As long as fish and bug times are good, painting pictures help me recognize fakes correctly, and clothes lists are complete and have the current and not past items, I'm content (note content, not entirely happy)

Does anyone know if there is a pdf/e version of Japanese guides? Also keep posting errors, I like the idea of fixing the guide myself


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 13, 2013)

It seems to me that instead of fixing the mis-prints they decided to stick that little code for the online guide in there and said "good enough". I could understand switching a name or picture around, but I think its an unusually high number of mistakes for a company who expects us to pay for the guides to make. But the dust jacket... I mean ok overlooking a mistake in the middle of the guide is easy to do... but dont tell me that when they were printing the jackets nobody noticed that the largest text on there is mis-printed. That being said I actually still like the guide, id much rather look something up in the book than online, and if I were doing it online I wouldnt need their free digital copy to begin with. In fact, if anyone wants the code that came in mine youre welcome to it just pm me (might take me all day to reply)


----------



## kittycate (Jun 13, 2013)

I think for $13 it is worth it to have pictures of furniture and stuff! On one hand, yes it might have an unsavory amount of errors, but the stuff that's right is still valuable. Although I wish they had villager photos :/ that was what I was most looking forward to..

Also do you guys remember in the original GC Nintendo guide, that weird photo of a little forest man with white hair all down his face and a big warty nose and a green hat and a stick? It was on a page about the town environment.

That photo/character was never explained or mentioned. I think I read somewhere that it was a character they were going to put in but never did. But it stayed in the guide. Just one example that errors happen! (please tell me someone remembers that..)


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 13, 2013)

Also, where in the book are Marine Suits listed? I cannot find them for the life of me.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 13, 2013)

samyfav said:


> Kapp'n being a turtle (I didn't even know, I thought he was a bald undetermined amphibian)



He's actually supposed to be a kappa, not a turtle. Just like Tom Nook and Timmy/Tommy are tanukis, not racoons.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 13, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> He's actually supposed to be a kappa, not a turtle. Just like Tom Nook and Timmy/Tommy are tanukis, not racoons.



And Redd is a Kitsune!


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone have these villagers in your town and can give insight into what is the correct names? 

When comparing to the list online against the Prima guide:

ONLINE: EUGENE (the male koala "Rocky") _PRIMA: Sonny_
ONLINE: WALT (the male kangaroo) _PRIMA: Skip_
ONLINE: Naomi (the female cow) _PRIMA: Yoko_
ONLINE: Barold (the male bear) _PRIMA: Barry_


----------



## TOASTY (Jun 14, 2013)

@Jesirawr I know for a fact that the male kangaroo is Walt since he's in my girlfriend's town. I don't know about the others though.


----------



## Craftyott (Jun 14, 2013)

Personally, I would consider the 'value' prices for the fossils, bugs and fish listed in the Prima guide to be a HUGE error. I am looking for the price I will get when I re-sell the item. I don't care how much it is 'valued' at because I don't buy bugs and fish. In previous Animal Crossing guides it was listed as a 'sell' price. The clothes were also listed with 'buy' and 'sell' prices in previous guides. For this guide, just the 'value' price is listed (and I haven't confirmed if this is the 'buy' price, but I would assume so). In the Japan guide I have, bugs and such are listed with their selling prices. I guess I'll be making changes in my new Prima guide (because I really don't want to have to do math with this game to figure 1/4 of the printed 'value' price to estimate how many bells something will sell for).

For what it's worth, the pictures are larger, it is fairly organized, and serves as a checklist. So in that respect, it is worth the $12.  I'm just disappointed in the bell prices listed for the items.


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Also, where in the book are Marine Suits listed? I cannot find them for the life of me.



I don't think they're even in there, i've looked all over for them too...I heard that some are more rare than others so I wanted to see if they had that listed. They're not in the section about the Island, and they're not in the clothing or tools sections, and they're not in the index so I feel like they were left out. 

A minor error...it lists the Moon (furniture) as being 320 bells when i'm almost positive in previous games it's been 32,000. I haven't seen the Moon in-game yet to verify but i'm almost positive it's not 320 haha. 

Overall I think the guide still does its job, fortunately it seems like the majority of us here know enough about Animal Crossing and the franchise to be able to recognize mistakes easily. I still think it's worth it for the coffee guides and furniture pictures, as some of you have already mentioned.


----------



## AoJones (Jun 14, 2013)

Craftyott said:


> Personally, I would consider the 'value' prices for the fossils, bugs and fish listed in the Prima guide to be a HUGE error. I am looking for the price I will get when I re-sell the item. I don't care how much it is 'valued' at because I don't buy bugs and fish. In previous Animal Crossing guides it was listed as a 'sell' price. The clothes were also listed with 'buy' and 'sell' prices in previous guides. For this guide, just the 'value' price is listed (and I haven't confirmed if this is the 'buy' price, but I would assume so).
> 
> For what it's worth, the pictures are larger, it is fairly organized, and serves as a checklist. So in that respect, it is worth the $12.  I'm just disappointed in the bell prices listed for the items.



I get what you're saying and for the longest time I was confused, but then it helped me tbh. I always heard you could sell gems for a lot at retail so by looking at the guide and seeing the "value" I tried to match my emerald to that price. My neighbors thought it was to much so adjusted it to 3/4 the price (6000 bells) and they happily agreed! 

@Jesisrawr Naomi is the bluish or freaky looking cow right? My friend has here in his town.

I think for the most part the good is nice to have (sad to say though all this made me feel bad for getting it). It's a nice read, has the items listed, Redd's pieces, and fish and bugs as well as where/when to get them and that's what really matters to me. They should of done better with it yeah, but we got what we got. I'm glad you guys are trying to iron out the errors and even though these errors should not have been there I'm glad Prima is updating their online guide.

I have one question though: For let's say blue roses, the guide says black+purple roses (like other AC games I believe) but now I hear that it's really two red roses that were bred from orange and purple roses. Is this the case?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 14, 2013)

kittycate said:


> Also do you guys remember in the original GC Nintendo guide, that weird photo of a little forest man with white hair all down his face and a big warty nose and a green hat and a stick? It was on a page about the town environment.
> 
> That photo/character was never explained or mentioned. I think I read somewhere that it was a character they were going to put in but never did. But it stayed in the guide. Just one example that errors happen! (please tell me someone remembers that..)



That character is in the Gamecube version. But I think you only meet him once. When you get a perfect town and go to the wishing well he appears to give you the golden axe.   ~ Much like Serena in CF.




Jesirawr said:


> Anyone have these villagers in your town and can give insight into what is the correct names?
> 
> ONLINE: Barold (the male bear) _PRIMA: Barry_



Barold is the correct name, I've seen him in someones english blog. 



Does the Prima guide have pictures of all the possibilities for remaking furniture? Cause if it doesn't it's a deal breaker for me and I'll import from Japan.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 14, 2013)

It doesn't have remake pictures from what I've seen. ): That was a disappointment.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 14, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> That character is in the Gamecube version. But I think you only meet him once. When you get a perfect town and go to the wishing well he appears to give you the golden axe.   ~ Much like Serena in CF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, no remake pictures.
I'm glad I purchased the Japanese guides.  They are very informative on issues the English guide doesn't even touch.


----------



## astrogirl93 (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, I was really disappointed in how little information there is about remaking things. I haven't found any awesome places online yet with tons of info either, all of what I know about remaking things has mostly come from Youtube videos. 

This is probably a really dumb question, but to those of you with the Japanese guide...does it have pictures for nearly everything? Like, as an example with remaking furniture, does it have pictures or some type of pictorial chart or anything that makes it easy to see what can be remade and what goes together? I'm considering buying a copy but I can barely read any Japanese...so I don't know how useful it would be to me. Basically, to those of you who have it and don't speak or read Japanese, is it difficult to follow?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 14, 2013)

Thaks for the responses! Guess I'll import a guide then. 
I really only want to be able to properly plan my house. Everything else is either obvious enough or rather trivial.

Though I did learn in the time since my last post that I've earnt ?8 off in points at my local game shop. So I'll probably wait and see if they lower the price so I can end up getting the game for a couple of quid. xP


----------



## TOASTY (Jul 24, 2013)

I've found a few more errors in the Prima guide where it has a list of the villagers. Under wolves, it lists Freya where Fang should be, and lists Dobie where Freya should be, and Dobie isn't even in this game! Also, it lists Queenie under Octopuses when she's an Ostrich, and it says Blanche's favorite coffee is 3-A (House Blend, none, none) when it should be 4-B (Blue Mountain, lots, 3).


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 24, 2013)

I have the guide and found a few errors but for the most part it is very helpful...I wish the clothing was listed in the order it is in when you order it through the catalog at Timmy and Tommy's though...I cannot get online every time I come to something I need info on, so the guide is good to have.  I too, wish it was more complete and had pictures of what the items looked like refurbished and what each animal villager looks like etc but then it would be huge I guess.


----------



## Fjoora (Jul 24, 2013)

TOASTY said:


> I've found a few more errors in the Prima guide where it has a list of the villagers. Under wolves, it lists Freya where Fang should be, and lists Dobie where Freya should be, and Dobie isn't even in this game! Also, it lists Queenie under Octopuses when she's an Ostrich, and it says Blanche's favorite coffee is 3-A (House Blend, none, none) when it should be 4-B (Blue Mountain, lots, 3).



I pointed out the wolf error in the first post lol  I think there are a lot of coffee errors actually, I'll have to look into it more.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 24, 2013)

yep there are coffee errors and thankfully I double checked my villagers preferences on thonkys list first!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm actually really disappointed in Prima and glad I didn't get this guide. It's thanks to this guide that there was originally so much misinformation on New Leaf floating around the internet when the game first came out. Well, thanks to that and people who barely know Japanese trying to write guides by translating what the Japanese game seemed to be explaining to them. It was very frustrating trying to weed out the good information from the bad. I'm glad there are guide makers out there like thonky's who continuously correct and update their information so that we may get the best guide possible to reference. Now I'm just waiting for someone to make a guide illustrating all of the refurbishing options for the furniture. I know thonky lists them, but I really wish their were pictures included!


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 24, 2013)

also Gulliver items are orderable and the guide says they aren't...


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 24, 2013)

well Unless I'm crazy Walt is NOT in the Kangaroo Section. but other than that and a few other things The guide is awesome.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 26, 2013)

the metal guitar and electric guitars pictures are wrong.


----------



## Burumun (Jul 26, 2013)

It's not bad, I like looking through it for the furniture, but it is annoying that the fish and fossil prices aren't marked correctly. Also, the eguide prices seem to be completely wrong from what I've read.

Thonky isn't the greatest guide either, though. For one, the fact that there aren't many pictures is annoying, and they also directly translated the Japanese names for their furniture guide at least instead of using the actual English names (for instance using Near Future instead of Astro and Scandinavia instead of Alpine).


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 26, 2013)

all the pricing is wayyyy off


----------



## ACking (Jul 27, 2013)

Lyman's favorite coffee is listed in guide as 2-A but it's actually 4-A. Sorry if its already been pointed out but, I didn't have the time to look through every post to find it...


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 27, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> all the pricing is wayyyy off



the pricing is what you can sell it for...not what Reese will pay you...generally just divide the price on every item by 4 and that is the correct price...I have only found a few that were wrong.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 27, 2013)

I wonder if I opened a used prima guide, there would be scribbles all over it correcting the wrong information.

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Gamer


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been using my Prima Guide when making coffee and haven't come across any mistakes yet, it's always next to me while I'm playing just in case I need it. 
The only bad thing I've noticed so far is it doesn't tell you the special characters coffee preferences.


----------

